# Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech công suất lớn cho nhà xưởng giá tốt



## lanthchau (10/1/22)

Bạn đang tìm một sản phẩm làm mát nhà xưởng, khu công nghiệp hay khu vực có diện tích rộng. Bạn đã từng nghĩ sản phẩm nào đáp ứng được yêu cầu – Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp. Hôm nay, Thanh Hải châu giới thiệu sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech c*ông suất lớn từ 8HP (80.000Btu) đến 32HP (320.000Btu) phù hợp với không gian đông người có có diện tích lớn như nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp.


Điều hòa tủ đứng Reetech ngày càng được nhiều người lựa chọn sử dụng bởi tính tiện lợi có thể di chuyển tới nhiều vị trí khác nhau và tốc độ gió mang lại rất tốt. Sản phẩm điều hòa đứng có thể sử dụng trong nhiều không gian khác nhau như: Khách sạn, nhà hàng, phòng họp, hội trường, nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp,...
*► Một số Model máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech phù hợp cho nhà xưởng:*






*Reetech RS80/RC80‑L1A 8 HP*

*Reetech RS100/RC100‑L1A 10 HP*

*Reetech RS120/RC120‑L1A 12 HP*

*Reetech RS160/RC160‑L1A 16 HP*







*Reetech RS100‑QA‑A 10 HP*

*Reetech RS150‑QA‑A 15 HP*

*Reetech RS180‑QA‑A 18 HP*

*Reetech RS220‑QA‑A 22 HP*

*Reetech RS300‑QA‑A 30 HP*







*Reetech RDS100/RC100-L1A 10 HP nối ống gió*

*Reetech RDS120/RC120‑L1A 12 HP nối ống gió*

*Reetech RDS160/RC160‑L1A 16 HP nối ống gió*

*Reetech RDS200‑L1A 20 HP nối ống gió*

*Reetech RDS240‑L1A 24 HP nối ống gió*

*Reetech RDS320‑L1A 32 HP nối ống gió*


*⇒⇒ Giá sản phẩm : LH 0911260247 – Mr Luân (Miễn phí giao hàng tại TPHCM)*



» Xem thêm các công suất khác tại : *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=53*



*► Ưu Điểm Máy Lạnh Tủ Đứng công suất lớn cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp:*
*Điều hòa đứng Reetech *được sản xuất tại Việt Nam với thời gian bảo hành chính hãng 24 tháng. Sản phẩm được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn công nghệ tiên tiến nhất với nhiều ưu điểm tính năng.

*✔ Hẹn giờ*
Cài đặt thời gian tự động tắt và mở trong thời gian 24 giờ.

*✔ Chế độ ngủ*
Trong chế độ ngủ, nhiệt độ sưởi giảm/nhiệt độ làm lạnh tăng 1 độ C mỗi giờ trong 2h đầu, giữ nhiệt độ đó trong 5h tiếp theo rồi tắt máy, giúp đảm bảo sức khỏe, tiết kiệm năng lượng

*✔ Chế độ tiết kiệm*
Kích hoạt chế độ này chuyển máy điều hòa sang chế độ tiết kiệm điện năng trong 8h, giảm 60% lượng điện năng tiêu thụ.

*✔ Tự động phân tích và bảo vệ*
Khi xảy ra sự cố, bộ vi xử lý sẽ tự động tắt hệ thống để bảo vệ. Đồng thời sẽ hiển thị mã lỗi giúp truy suất nhanh nguyên nhân và vị trí lỗi.

*✔ Màn hình điện tử*
Nếu muốn kiểm tra trạng thái chức năng hoạt động, chỉ cần nhấn nút điều khiển từ xa. Màn hình hiển thị kỹ thuật số sẽ hiển thị trạng thái Tắt/Mở.

*✔ Tự khởi động lại*
Nếu máy điều hòa bất ngờ bị cắt điện, nó sẽ tự động khởi động lại với chế độ cài đặt trước đó khi tiếp tục có điện trở lại.

*✔ Khử ẩm độc lập*
Trong chế độ này, máy điều hòa sẽ hút ẩm hiệu quả trong không gian điều hòa.



→→ Với đặc tính không gian rộng lớn, người đông, chứa nhiều máy móc thiết bị nên nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp cần phải có một hệ thống máy lạnh công suất rất lớn, đủ mạnh, lượng gió lớn và hoạt động ổn định, nhưng phải đảm bảo yếu tố tiết kiệm không gian và phải linh động ngay cả khi có sự thay đổi. Khách hàng cần *Tư vấn lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ trọn gói* vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp *Hotline : 0911 260 247 – Mr.Luân* để được tư vấn miễn phí nhanh nhất nhé !

» Xem thêm : *Lắp máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng cần đảm bảo những tiêu chí nào?*



Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về dòng sản phẩm điều hòa tủ đứng Reetech hay các dòng sản phẩm điều hòa của Reetech khác, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp vơi chúng tôi qua thông tin:


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



*** Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...nh-tu-dung-reetech-cho-nha-xuong-gia-tot-nhat*


----------

